# US super Royal centipede grip tires.



## Oldude13 (Dec 20, 2015)

Did any one make reproductions of this tire? 
Thanks


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 20, 2015)

Oldude13 said:


> Did any one make reproductions of this tire?
> Thanks





NOPE.......

But the repro tires that were made for the Columbia Dashboard bike are essentially Copies of the 
Centipede Grip tire.   Same tread and sidewalls.....they just gave em a different name.
Centipede grips are awesome looking tires and one of my faves, but for riding, they suck.


----------



## Oldude13 (Dec 21, 2015)

Do you have a link to the repro tires? 
Yes the look very cool! Are you saying the repro suck or originals ?


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 21, 2015)

Are these the tires you're referring to? Unfortunately they only came in a whitewall, but they are great tires. Quality rubber, quite uniform and ride superbly. I have these on several bikes and love them.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=252172591883


----------



## Oldude13 (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks for link, I'm looking for Black walls


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 21, 2015)

Oldude13 said:


> Thanks for link, I'm looking for Black walls




If you find repops in blackwall, please post. Never seen them but I'd love to have a few pair.


----------



## Oldude13 (Dec 21, 2015)

I did just order the w/walls for a build i could not resist!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 21, 2015)

Oldude13 said:


> I did just order the w/walls for a build i could not resist!




Awesome! Can't beat the price for great tires!


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Dec 21, 2015)

Uniroyal made these exact same balloon tires in the 1970s. They are identical in every way (including the tread) except they don't read "Centipede Grip" on the side. They came on garden carts. I used to have a set. I've tried finding information on these carts, but can't find them. But I have seen several carts in person from the 1970s era, and they all had these tires on them.


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Dec 21, 2015)

I can't tell, but this one might have them: 

. Anyway, that's the type of cart to look out for as the old ones tend to have those tires on them.


----------



## Oldude13 (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks


----------

